# Proposta Fantacalcio 2019/20



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Settembre 2019)

volevo proporre un fantacalcio in amicizia sul forum
10 o 12 partecipanti su Fantagazzetta 
il mercato pensavo di farlo con le buste chiuse 
con più turni.. 550 crediti 
ogni busta si aprirà ogni giorno fino al 13 settembre 

quest anno visto gli Europei 
intravedo un campionato emozionante 

chi è interessato e pregato di dirlo 
dai che ci divertiamo 

mi servono solo e mail (meglio se utilizziamo MP)


----------

